
Why designers should stop coding (written by a unicorn) - zxzxlch
http://hackingui.com/design/why-designers-should-not-code/
======
gilikg
If a designer's coding tasks take away from her creativity and focus on
design, then yes, she should code less. But it's important to know what can be
done with new technology. Only a bit of coding knowledge will tell you that.

------
kerenyaniv
Very interesting to see the changing trends

------
dmtintner
well said. Can be a jack of all trades and an expert of none. wont cut it
today

